# Help please, before I drive my husband crazy!



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm trying to decide between a BB Travel bag and a Zip Bag.  Does anyone have both?  What are the major differences (other than one has a pocket, the other doesn't)?  What about the size difference?  Padding?  If you do have both, which do you use more often?  I really want a bag, but if I look at the website anymore with my sad puppy dog look, I'm afraid my husband is going to throw the computer away!  Help!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Right now I just have the original zip bag but I wish I had a travel bag as I would love to be able to throw it over my shoulder and carry it that way.  As is, I have to carry it in my hand or by the small hand strap which is kind of annoying.  No idea if this will help your decision - but it's something to consider.


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

I have the travel bag and love it. I love the strap.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I also have the travel bag and love the strap, as well as the extra zippered pocket for my charger.


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

My problem is that I over think everything.  We don't really travel much, and the only place I go is work, grocery store, and Target.  So I don't really *need* the travel bag.  But then I think, well..what if I do go somewhere?  Then I decide to get the travel bag.  My mind is made up.  Until I start to think that I don't really go anywhere, and would it be to bulky just for around the house?  Kindle Bag, that's it.  But.....what if I do go and the zipper in the front would be perfect....

And on and on.  See why my hubby is threatening to have me committed?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I have both and I would recommend the travel bag.

I had the zipper bag first and used it all the time: every day in fact.  The loop handle was OK and it served it's purpose well.  (By the way, I only go to work, grocery store and Wal Mart...I primarily take my Kindle to work everyday for lunchtime reading)  I always kind of felt like I was carrying around my cosmetic bag with that.  

I then got a travel bag and I now use it 100% of the time.  I love the strap that I can make small or long for over the shoulder carrying.  I love that it looks more like a purse and I love the pocket.

Honestly, they are about the same size, just different styling.  What I would suggest is to get the travel bag and ask Melissa if you can purchase the loop type strap.  That way, you can change out the straps and decide which you like better.  I betcha the loop strap doesn't cost much at all.  And yes, the travel bag strap is removeable.  It would be easy to interchange them if you had both.....

Let us know what you decide, though!


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Honestly, they are about the same size, just different styling. What I would suggest is to get the travel bag and ask Melissa if you can purchase the loop type strap. That way, you can change out the straps and decide which you like better. I betcha the loop strap doesn't cost much at all. And yes, the travel bag strap is removeable. It would be easy to interchange them if you had both.....


THAT is a fabulous idea! No wonder I'm addicted to this site! Thanks!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome..... Melissa is great, I am positive that she will happily sell you the loop strap as well!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the original Kindle bag with the optional strap.... I believe the extra strap was $5. I keep the bag and strap hanging by my dog leashes, so when I take the hounds to visit their friends across the street I can drop my Kindle in the bag and have both hands free so I can keep a good grip on both leashes; especially if a SQUIRREL appears.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Pidgeon:


> especially if a SQUIRREL appears.


 I can just picture it...lol. You may want to pad the bag for the mad dash with some of Betsy's quilting
materials.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

enwood said:


> ... I really want a bag, but if I look at the website anymore with my sad puppy dog look, I'm afraid my husband is going to throw the computer away! Help!!


Darn,

I was going to encourage you to drive your husband crazy! 

-sailor


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

I would buy both bags, and then apologies later. Your ability to sleep well at nite with kindle accessories that match your wardrobe over ride any concerns reguarding your husbands sanity.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, buy them both! And say you accidentally clicked add to shopping cart and that it happens.


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Ya'll are bad!  

You realize that once I make a decision (and stick to it) then I have to decide on a fabric, or if I want to do a custom fabric....we may well be into divorce proceedings by then!

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have both bags.  I bought the Travel Bag and won the Top Zip bag.  There is a slight difference in size in that the Top Zip is just a bit bigger.  I actually use both of them at different times, I carry a messenger bag to work everyday and the Top Zip bag fits perfectly inside with other things I take.  The Travel Bag I use to take my KK Aurora with me on the weekends or evenings when I go out.  The Travel Bag is great to take on a walk, to the park, through the mall or where ever you go that you might want to take your Kindle with you easily.  They both are great for different reasons, FYI I had already planned on ordering a 2nd bag when I won the Top Zip bag through the BB contest, will probably go ahead and order another bag in the near future I'm just not sure which bag I will get yet I'm thinking one of the larger bags to eliminate the messenger bag I currently have.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I haven't gotten 1 yet. I think you should drive your hubby crazy. LOL! That's part of the fun.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

enwood said:


> ... or if I want to do a custom fabric....we may well be into divorce proceedings by then...


Just get everything you want...remember where the Kindle goes after the divorce.

With your husband crazy, the Kindle automatically belongs to you. 

-sailor


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The wife says she can't drive me crazy, it's more of a putt.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I have both bags. I bought the Travel Bag and won the Top Zip bag. There is a slight difference in size in that the Top Zip is just a bit bigger.


Something seems a bit off here--the Travel Bag is 10"x8" and the top zip is listed at 10"x7" (as is the side zip). The naked Kindle sleeve is the smallest of all at 9"x6.25" (and is not designed to fit with a cover). My original Kindle bag is definitely an inch narrower than the Travel version.

I currently have the Travel, side zip original, and naked versions, and I too use them for different things. The side zip was my first, before the top zip or travel bags were available. It often is simply hanging on my bed frame, holding the K2 cable, mighty bright, and extra batteries.  The Travel bag is my primary K2 holder--I did order it with both the long strap and a small hand strap, so I can use it either way or remove the straps altogether. It's often the one I carry inside my purse, and it's the one I use around the house; I'll put the K2 in it, with my iPhone and the house phone in the front pocket, and carry it for reading out in the yard. The much smaller naked Kindle sleeve is great for times when I can't carry the additional weight of the Oberon cover, and with smaller purses. I've also dropped it into the Travel bag when I didn't want to carry the cover. Padding is thickest in the naked Kindle version as you won't have the cover for extra protection.

Just got home tonight from a 4 day trip--can I just say I absolutely despise traveling? Used the Travel Bag as my primary purse even though I'd actually brought a regular purse with me, and it did work relatively well. You do end up carrying a lot less though, not much fits in that front pocket. The side zip was second most used; I strapped it to my belt loops as soon as I was through security on both ends of the trip, dropped in the K2 in its cover and my flat frame wallet, and wore it through both flights. It allowed me to be hands free while wrestling luggage, gave me a place to put the K2 while getting up & down, and generally just gave me peace of mind that there was little chance I'd accidentally leave the Kindle behind.

I don't think you can go wrong with the original bag in either side or top zip, truthfully, but the travel bag may be more versatile depending on how you prefer to use & carry your Kindle.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Drive him crazy, buy both bags and then pick out your own fabrics as well!

Member of the 'Drive Your Husband Crazy' club


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> The wife says she can't drive me crazy, it's more of a putt.


Good one, Intinst! Golfer joke, LOL! We're car people and I don't associate "drive" with golf. Can't think of an equivalent for car people, though!

Betsy


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I am a member of the DYHC club.  However, my DH pulled one that takes the cake.  WITHOUT discussing it with me, he came home with a $40,000 tractor (yes it was a good deal). 

I ordered the travel bag first and love it.  It is a perfect size for travelling.  It holds my Kindle and accessories, it is easy to carry and always easy to locate.  I also have the regular bag.  It is a perfect size for around-town.  I slip it in my purse and go to work and appointments.  So buy 'em both and enjoy!  You will love and use both!


----------



## woodjh (Mar 14, 2009)

Just checking in to let everyone know that your plot, thus far, is unsuccessful.  I'm still sane.  For now.

-The Husband.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Except. . . . . you're here. . . .hence, patently, not completely sane.  

Ann


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

woodjh said:


> Just checking in to let everyone know that your plot, thus far, is unsuccessful. I'm still sane. For now.
> 
> -The Husband.


Darn! We will have to collaborate our next plan to fully drive you over the edge. 

I have heard that if you are crazy then you yourself would be the last one to know it.

-sailor <who lives on the cusp of sanity herself>


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, I just sent Melissa an email about a custom order for a travel bag.  Now I'm waiting by the computer, constantly checking my email for a response.  Oh well, if I can't drive my husband crazy, I guess I'll just make myself crazy!


----------



## woodjh (Mar 14, 2009)

enwood said:


> if I can't drive my husband crazy, I guess I'll just make myself crazy!


DONE!


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

I got my custom Borsa Bella bag today! I LOVE IT!!!!! Finally the accessory saga is over. Ok...maybe not..


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

That is a nice combination , I love blue. I went a bit overboard and ordered three travel bags. I love them all!
Also I got two medium Hobo bags which are nice size. They are all made so well. I wonder how Melissa does it, she is amazing. I used one of travel bags the other day as a purse. I didn't take my Kindle since it was a short outing... no time to read. It was light and nice size. My husband has yet to find out I ordered so many. Over time he will see them as I use them! 
kdawna


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good one, Intinst! Golfer joke, LOL! We're car people and I don't associate "drive" with golf. Can't think of an equivalent for car people, though!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy - I always say he's driving me crazy, but it's a short trip.

(I like the golf version though!)


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

enwood said:


> I got my custom Borsa Bella bag today! I LOVE IT!!!!! Finally the accessory saga is over. Ok...maybe not..


Wow! I really like that. Nice fabric choices.
We're coming up with some nice custom bags.


----------

